# Dark American Wheat Recipe



## Rowy (9/7/12)

I've modified Tony's Dark Wheat recipe from the DB and tried to get close to an American Wheat.. I intend brewing this on the weekend and would be grateful for input from you blokes. The bohemian Pilsner is a leftover from the original but I think might add an interesting bit of complexity.

So here it is!

Mandevilles Wheat (American Wheat)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 14.9 (EBC): 29.4
Bitterness (IBU): 28.7 (Average)

3.5kg Wheat Malt, Dark
1.2kg Bohemian Pilsner
250gms Caramunich III
100gms Chocolate Wheat

20gms Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
20gms Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
20gms Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

4gms Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
4gms Brewbrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safbrew WB-06

Recipe Generated with brewmate


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/7/12)

I want a bottle, Rowy.

Add it to my order.

:-D

Goomba


----------



## Rowy (9/7/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I want a bottle, Rowy.
> 
> Add it to my order.
> 
> ...



Consider it done me lud!

I'll drop a couple of the Dark APA's off on Friday.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (9/7/12)

looks really tasty except for the wb06 which is out of place in an American Wheat IMO, I'd drop it and use US05 or similar.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/7/12)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> looks really tasty except for the wb06 which is out of place in an American Wheat IMO, I'd drop it and use US05 or similar.


WB06 doesn't give off much esters,and fermented below 18 degrees, most phenols are muted, it could work. It's the first dried yeast that's made me try a wet yeast, not bad but mute.

Goomba


----------



## Rowy (9/7/12)

Thanks gents. I'll swap to an American Ale yeast (US05) then. 

Cheers!


----------



## Nick JD (10/7/12)

Wyeast 1010.

An American wheat is basically an APA with wheat in it and a slight tartness that I think a lot of people associate with the wheat. I was talking to a brewer in Washington a while back and he reckoned a lot of the tart was yeast-derived.


----------

